# M9A3 broken or proper function?



## No_surrender (Sep 23, 2020)

Searched via Google, but couldn’t find anything.

Just received new M9A3, but something doesn’t seem right. With magazine removed and safety engaged, the hammer falls forward after pulling slide to the rear and releasing it. Every time the slide will go forward, but then the hammer falls.

My only other recent experience is with 92G decocker only, which of course doesn’t do this.

I currently don’t have access to the hard copy manual so couldn’t refer to that. Also couldn’t seem to find an e-version of the manual online...so here I am.  Thanks!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

That's what it's supposed to do. It's decocking the gun. Flip the lever up and the safety is off and ready to fire.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep - that is normal... The safety is a safety AND decocker. By having the safety on, it will always decock the gun. You obviously have the FS model. The G model decockes too, but then the safety lever pops back up on its own. It G model only decocks - no real safety.

Also - on a side note - Do NOT drop the hammer if the slide is off the gun. Thumb it down... I know that you didn't ask that... But if you are asking about this, I want to make sure you don't try to do that too. If you need to drop the hammer (for some reason) while the slide and barrel is off - thumb it down softly.


----------



## No_surrender (Sep 23, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> Yep - that is normal... The safety is a safety AND decocker. By having the safety on, it will always decock the gun. You obviously have the FS model. The G model decockes too, but then the safety lever pops back up on its own. It G model only decocks - no real safety.
> 
> Also - on a side note - Do NOT drop the hammer if the slide is off the gun. Thumb it down... I know that you didn't ask that... But if you are asking about this, I want to make sure you don't try to do that too. If you need to drop the hammer (for some reason) while the slide and barrel is off - thumb it down softly.


Thanks for the reply. Would have preferred the G model, but ended up with the FS instead. Live and learn.

Regarding your side note, what is the undesired result of allowing the hammer to drop with the slide removed? I'm almost positive I already did this out of confusion with the "problem" I described again. Removed the slide for inspection, hammer was cocked, pulled the trigger. ‍♂


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No_surrender said:


> Regarding your side note, what is the undesired result of allowing the hammer to drop with the slide removed? I'm almost positive I already did this out of confusion with the "problem" I described again. Removed the slide for inspection, hammer was cocked, pulled the trigger. ‍♂


You really should not do that with ANY DA/SA hammer fired gun - If the frame is polymer or aluminum, you can damage the frame if it is a hammer fired guns.

Over the years, I've seen this issue on many gun forums - various makes and models. Sometimes, people have bad results...

One time, you are probably ok. But, with a DA/SA hammer fired gun - leave the hammer back when the slide is off. When you put the gun back together - it will just push the hammer back anyway. And, it makes reassembly easier to leave it back.

The only real reason to even mess with that (putting the hammer down when the slide is off) is if you are taking the hammer spring out, or putting it back into the gun. The hammer is not designed to move that far forward (when the slide is off). So, you are having the bottom of the hammer impact the frame - in a place that is not designed for impact. IF you needed to do this to break down the gun - thumb the hammer down softly.

Some gun manuals even have it written in the manual.


----------



## ferntree (Apr 20, 2020)

Conversions are easy and available from Beretta or Langdon Tactical


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, there is a part that can be changed.

Out of 28 Beretta 92's I have owned, only 1 had been a G model. They were not available for so many years. So, I am so familiar with the FS models that I just prefer them, personally.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, there is a part that can be changed.
> 
> Out of 28 Beretta 92's I have owned, only 1 had been a G model. They were not available for so many years. So, I am so familiar with the FS models that I just prefer them, personally.


Yeah, I don't know what the big deal is with the FS models? Some people have complained that they'd inadvertently leave the safety on then forget that it's engaged. Except for the magazine disconnect, I've got some older model S&W's that operate the same way. Others have complained about slide mounted controls. At least to me they're not issues at all. Just rack the slide with the safety lever down then flip it up and you're ready to go.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> Yeah, I don't know what the big deal is with the FS models? Some people have complained that they'd inadvertently leave the safety on then forget that it's engaged. Except for the magazine disconnect, I've got some older model S&W's that operate the same way. Others have complained about slide mounted controls. At least to me they're not issues at all. Just rack the slide with the safety lever down then flip it up and you're ready to go.


Yes.

But, the FS version of the M9A3 has slightly different levers. They are angled further up to help eliminate "accidental" activation. I like them on the M9A3


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes.
> 
> But, the FS version of the M9A3 has slightly different levers. They are angled further up to help eliminate "accidental" activation. I like them on the M9A3


I noticed that they line up with your thumb better. It's a natural angle similar to the CZ.


----------



## No_surrender (Sep 23, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> You really should not do that with ANY DA/SA hammer fired gun - If the frame is polymer or aluminum, you can damage the frame if it is a hammer fired guns.
> 
> Over the years, I've seen this issue on many gun forums - various makes and models. Sometimes, people have bad results...
> 
> ...


Inspected the M9A3 and my other pistols and was relieved to find no visible damage as I'm fairly sure I've done this at least once in the past with the others. Appreciate you taking the time to educate me.


----------

